# Soft top Cab roof sealant



## Webbianno (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, Need some advise.....just finished off my mums A3 cab roof with the autoglym kit she got when she brought the car.

I am after some advice on the best cleaners and most of all best sealant/water repel for the roof.

Autofinesse/nano...what do you guys think?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Webbianno said:


> Hi, Need some advise.....just finished off my mums A3 cab roof with the autoglym kit she got when she brought the car.
> 
> I am after some advice on the best cleaners and most of all best sealant/water repel for the roof.
> 
> Autofinesse/nano...what do you guys think?


We have just bought a soft top, and I asked a similar question. The general consensus is that Fabsil Gold is the best product for a water repellant (big thanks to nbray)

I've also a Renovo kit for cleaning and dyeing the soft top, as it has faded in places.

Good luck with it btw.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

I've used Fabsil on a few soft tops and it's really good stuff. I bought mine a couple of years ago and the cheapest place to buy it from then was Go Outdoors although you need the annual account to get it cheaper (I blagged a free 12 month account from them which they agreed to!)


----------



## Webbianno (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks peeps, sealant sorted.....whats the best cleaner for algae and moss.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 22, 2015)

my go to would be G101


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Fabsil Gold is very good


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Webbianno said:


> thanks peeps, sealant sorted.....whats the best cleaner for algae and moss.


I found the 303 Convertible Roof Cleaner is very good.
Topped with the 303 Fabric Guard roof sealant, it beads amazingly.

Another recommendation for removing algae/moss/green is Milton sterilising fluid.


----------

